# Huntfest Orangeville



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Andy, myself and possibly a third are heading down on Saturday. Hopefully it's a cool show!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

where is that held?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.huntfest.ca/orangeville/index.php

Check out the website! It's located in Orangeville:wink:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Im at work dammit!


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know the details of the OAA archery range they're putting up? http://huntfest.ca/orangeville/archeryrange.php


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Ikantski said:


> Anyone know the details of the OAA archery range they're putting up? http://huntfest.ca/orangeville/archeryrange.php


The booth will be very similar to the one run at the Sportsmen's Show in Toronto, pay a couple bucks, shoot a few arrows. It will be located outdoors. I believe Oxford Fish and Game may be donating a couple 3D targets and there will be non 3D targets as well.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Andy, myself and possibly a third are heading down on Saturday. *Hopefully it's a cool show*!


Won't be cool at all, record high temps and humidity forcasted, and no a/c at the show!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Crashman said:


> Won't be cool at all, record high temps and humidity forcasted, and no a/c at the show!


Good thing Vortex stuff wont fog up eh? :wink:


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be there Saturday morning. I will be wearing a red shirt that says 'CAUTION PIRANHA' haha!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Would like to go but working all three days, oh well


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll be there around 10am tomorrow.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Won't be cool at all, record high temps and humidity forcasted, and no a/c at the show!


No problem Pete we can stand in Tinkers shade.....lol

Andy


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys, just talked with a guy who went, he has his own Camo business, he was very disappointed, said there wasnt much to see, just so you know, if you had to make a long trip!!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes my wife and I went today and was very disappointed, 3 and a half hour drive one way.
very hot and it was cloudy today. No signs with directions along the way. It's just outside of Orangeville. 
although I did buy a new piece of hunting equipment. 
went out back to the archery zone and only saw a few archery targets.


----------

